# Making and Selling Doll Dresses.........



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I am an exhibiting artist with our local art group. We have our own art gallery, which is on a busy main street with storefront. We just moved in there 
However with the economy, paintings are not selling well. My paintings average in price from about $80 on up to $1100 so far. I get to exhibit new pieces each month, and I have been able to have at least one or two in there each month.

However, since art sales are not moving well right now, I've decided to jump into sewing and trying to sell doll dresses for American Girl dolls.

I just started a blog: www.aconfederatebelle.blogspot.com

I would appreciate some input! Thanks!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Now that is cool!!!!!

How about a 'coat of many colors' since you are so close to Dollywood?

I would think that there might be some demand for feed sack dresses. 

I don't know a thing about the doll market, but I love your ideas!!!!!!

Clove


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I love dolls and had a little girl AND I've sewn and made many a buck on doll clothes.

I toured your website and the offer is a really nice one. Depending on your traffic, and it being specific to reproduction/period clothing, I think it's a good price/value for the money.

Do you have a way to direct people in this niche to your website?
Can you post a flyer directing people there in places where moms of little girls are?
(dance studio's, teacher lounges, gymnastic gymns, day care centers, living history reinactments)

Do you/will you offer any other styles of clothing? The most money that I ever made on AG clothing was little 'classic' smocked dresses, that matched dresses that little girls in these parts wear to church. It was a huge hit for the folks who got the doll that looked like their little girls.

dawn


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Im not sure how to direct traffic to the website. Any ideas or input would be appreicated!!

I do plan on doing other clothing as well. Im currently working on a spoon bonnet of the period for dolls. As well, maybe accessories.

I do make a dress that is similiar to a Civil War dress I make for girls. In fact, Im making one now to match one my daughter has. I also want to do period ball gowns for AG dolls, ponchos, and other Civil War attire. Also non period attire as well.

We have store here that sells pillowcase dresses. Don't know if you ever saw them. but they are simple to make and I was thinking of going that route one for a girl and her doll.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Is there any way that you can find other retailers that would carry your line? Other outlets for selling, like etsy or ebay?

The increased sales of dresses is the one key to success. Might as well expand the retail opportunities. 

A couple of thoughts on the website:

A gal from the south probably knows what an underpinning is, but as a guy, I have no idea. If my wife tells me to get online and buy a dress for my DD's AG doll, I wouldn't have the foggiest idea in the world what I was buying. Maybe you can add a directory of terms for those of us that are clueless? Maybe tell us why we need an underpinning?

As a buyer, I might want to see "Made in the USA". "Handcrafted". "Safe for your children".

As for the velcro on the dresses, I would reword that line to something like "While our dresses feature historically accurate tailoring, we offer modern velcro closures for quick change and safety to children. The hidden velcro on the back closure makes it easy for little fingers to open and close, without sacrificing quality.

I would also add "Our dresses are machine washable." Possibly a money back guarantee for those of us that are unsure of the product? Of course, this would be a 7 day period of unused items.

Clove


----------

